# Want your opinion on this...



## Valkyrie-MT (Nov 27, 2017)

Getting a new house built. This is supposed to be a coped corner, I assume. I assume the next step will be to fill with painters caulk. What do y'all think?


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I think you can do better. Whether coped or mitered the joint should fit snug to start. Caulk is used prior to painting even on the best of joints and caulk can hide a lot. But caulk does not take the place of good woodwork. 
The inside board is cut short and has a gap between the end and the wall. 
The coped board is also cut short. 2nd board shows significant gap against inside board. 

Prior to cutting full length molding, cut a short 10” piece to use as a pattern for your coping. 
I apologize for being a hard grader.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

This is what coped trim should look like.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Pretty unbelievable, you shouldn't accept that at all. It's too big of a gap to caulk or fill. Anything you could fill that with including bondo would shrink or crack showing the patch after it was painted.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

That's pretty bad. If you paid for that please complain to who ever you hired.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*better yet ....*



WeebyWoodWorker said:


> That's pretty bad. If you paid for that please complain to who ever you hired.



stop the check.:|


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> stop the check.:|


You meant check as in money right?


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I think the carpenters are very lazy or not competent. Either way, how can you trust them with the other fixtures in the house?


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Shoddy work, caulking/paint will make it look better, but it is still crappy...


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Totally unacceptable, makes me worry about the standard used in the rest of the construction, hopefully it is just a matter of a helper being sent to do finish work.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Poster: If something don't look right, chances are it's not. I cant fathom someone installing trim like this, even a novice would have likely done much better, but a professional home builder?

Clues of incompetence: butt joint with profiled trim, scuffed scratched painted walls, trim looks scuffed & unpainted, drywall dust and/or paint on the floor. 

In a nuttshell, it's not acceptable work. Have it corrected and do not release final check to builder until then. 

Caulking is not a substitute for quality......


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I really didn't know McCulloch made a coping saw.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

I could have karate chopped a better miter lol.



Steve Neul said:


> I really didn't know McCulloch made a coping saw.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Steve Neul said:


> I really didn't know McCulloch made a coping saw.


LOL!!!!!:vs_lol: I believe it was this little smiley gnawing on it!!!


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

If that's what this contractor did with the trim work you could see, I would hate to see what he has hidden from sight.
I would take a picture of properly done trim, hand it too him. Then I would say make you're work match this if you want
to get paid.


But really I would have him fix what's improperly done, and then run him off. The fact is someone is ripping you off,
and after seeing those pictures I would be very concerned about all the rest of they're work.


----------

